# Mazatlan Vacation Information



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2010)

Added Jan. 2011: See this thread  for newer restaurant recommendations and other Mazatlan information.

Thanks to passepartout for this link. Click on Resident's Corner for restaurant and other services that are recommended by the locals.

Thanks to thoscook1 for these links:
http://maztravel.com/maz/climate.html
http://apps.cbp.gov/bwt/index.asp


----------



## Karen G (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks to bjones9942 for all these links:

News:

http://mazmessenger.com/ The Mazatlán Messenger
http://mexiconewsdaily.com/ México News Daily — the latest news from México
http://noroeste.com.mx/ Periódico Noroeste - Periódico Noroeste
http://www.debate.com.mx/seccion/mazatlan/ El Debate
http://www.mexiconewsnetwork.com/ México News Network - Online TV, Video News, Business, Gastronomy, Culture, Lifestyle

Tourist Magazines:

http://www.mmazatlan.com/ News, events, arts &amp; leisure in Mazatlán | M! Magazine - M! Magazine
http://mazatlanlife.com/ Mazatlán Life - A daily guide to the good life in Mazatlán | MazatlánLife
https://www.mexperience.com/ Experience Mexico Living Lifestyle Travel Leisure – México Experiences
http://mazatleco.com/ Mazatleco.com - Somos la guía de Mazatlán
http://www.mexconnect.com/ Access México Connect - Current Issue - The Electronic Magazine all about México
http://www.pacificpearl.com/ Pacific Pearl
http://www.mazatlantoday.net/ Mazatlán Travel Guide: Visitors info about Mazatlán Mexico and Sinaloa State

Travel:

https://www.inm.gob.mx/fmme/publico/en/solicitud.html# Online FMM
http://www.buscaturuta.mx/mx/mazatlan Información de transporte publico de Mazatlán
http://tap.com.mx/ TAP Bus Lines
https://www.vivaaerobus.com/en/destinations/all-destinations VivaAerobus

Making the Move:

https://yucalandia.com/ Yucalandia - not just about the Yucatan, good info on immigration/pets/...
https://cobblestonediaries.blogspot.mx/ The Cobblestone Diaries (From San Miguel de Allende)
https://servicios.mazatlan.gob.mx/predial/ Pay Mazatlán Property Taxes
http://www.cfe.gob.mx/paginas/Home.aspx CFE Home
http://jumapam.gob.mx/ Jumapam | Junta Municipal de Agua Potable y Alcantarillado de Mazatlán
http://www.countdowntomexico.com/mazlinks/ Countdown to México (lives in San Antonio Tlayacapan, Jalisco after 11 years in Mazatlán)
http://www.agendamazatlan.com/ AgendaMazatlán
http://www.oem.com.mx/elsoldemazatlan/ El Sol de Mazatlán
https://mazatlan.craigslist.org/ craigslist: Mazatlán jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events
http://www.imglobal.com/en/travel-insurance-quotes/international-medical-insurance.aspx Medical Insurance
http://tvpacifico.mx/portal/ Inicio | Televisoras Grupo Pacífico
http://culturamazatlan.com/en/ Instituto de Cultura, Turismo y Arte de Mazatlán
http://www.adventuresinmazatlan.com Adventures in Mazatlán
https://vidamaz.com/ ¡VidaMaz! | Expatriate Family Life in Mazatlán México
https://mazsatellite.com/ Home - Maz Satellite LLC
http://www.soniadiaz.mx/ Sonia Diaz - great general info
https://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/s-mazatlan/v1l11875p1 Encuentra lo que buscas en Mazatlán con Vivanuncios

Facebook Groups/Pages:

https://www.facebook.com/M-Magazine-Mazatlan-113675291997584/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED M! Magazine Mazatlán
https://www.facebook.com/groups/742743362510834/ Mazatlán Fire & Brimstone Association
https://www.facebook.com/groups/expatslivinginmexico/ Expats Living in México
https://www.facebook.com/groups/movingtomexico/ Moving to México
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2010652582596130/ Mazatlán Travel Club
https://www.facebook.com/adventuresinmazatlan Adventures in Mazatlán Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/424905674270403/ Find It Here Mazatlán!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/171622613283141/ Wuzhappnin in Mazatlán
https://www.facebook.com/groups/MazatlanDining/ Mazatlán Dining
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1733005903688025/ Mazatlán and area discussion page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/CASABAZARMAZATLAN/ Ventas Bazar Mazatán
https://www.facebook.com/places/Things-to-do-in-Mazatlan-Sinaloa/112058592152931/ Things to do in Mazatlán
https://www.facebook.com/gomazatlannow/?fref=ts Go Mazatlán Now
https://www.facebook.com/pulmoniataxi/ Pulmonias Mazatlán
https://www.facebook.com/Sinaloaenlinea/?fref=ts Sinaloa en Linea
https://www.facebook.com/SecturDeSinaloa/ Secretaria de Tourismo Sinaloa


----------



## naudette (Jul 6, 2020)

We love Mazatlan with all their fantastic restaurants!


----------

